#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What is a DNS and how it works?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Domain Name Server (DNS), in a non-professional language and we can call it as Internets phone book. All the public IP addresses and their hostnames are stored in the DNS and later it translates into a corresponding IP address.
For a human being, it is easy to remember and recognize the domain name, however, the computer is a machine that does not understand the human language and they only understand the language of IP addresses for data transfer.

Can someone explain the functionality of a DNS with an example?

Thank you.

----------

